# Bought my first component Mitsubishi 82737



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm still getting everything ready for my build, and have considered many options. Mine will be more of a sports bar theme, with a large screen TV as the main view, and a smaller flat screen over the bar. Since I will want the room lit more than a actual theater I have ruled out a projector. 

On to the subject. I saw in a sales paper Queen City had the mitsubishi 82737 on sale for $2999. I wanted to see the tv so I went into the store today and was offered the set for $2300. Like I said, I'm not quite ready, but I don't think I will find a better price in the next few months, so I pulled the trigger. I am very excited to make my first purchase, with more to come. I think I will counter sink it into a false wall, hoping it will give the appearance of a flat.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Congrats on the first purchase! I've always been a fan of Mitsubishi's televisions. One of my first big purchases was a Mitsubishi television and though I sold it to my friend since then, it still looks great when we go over to his house to visit.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice purchase Brent! I'm always amazed that folks pass up the great deals that can be had on these Mitsubishi rear projection DLPs in favor of a marginal flat panel of lesser size. :scratch:


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice I just purchased the 82837 it's fantastic even blows away my 2yr old wd 73 they gave these 82" a thinner trim so it gives the appearance of being even larger, but they did take away some features like the card slot and cable card, it has new software too which wants to take over my receiver which is kind of odd takes a little tinkering with the settings to figure it all out as there is nothing about this in the owners manual per say. all that aside I like the set looks great, next will probably be a 108" when they become more consumer priced.


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

btw I got that 82837 mitsubishi from www.us-appliance.com for $3699.00 and free shipping, lcdsrus had it slightly cheaper but they are a upstart and no customer history to speak of.


----------



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the good words. I hope I made a good choice. I wanted big, but with the sports bar type theme the lighting wouldn't support a projector. I toyed with the idea of projecting it from the rear (I have the room) but the budget would be strained. I am so looking forward to starting, but I have to wait until my oldest daughter heads out. She is doing a missionary stint in Hawaii and then back to college. 

My plans for the equipment have been researched and finial decisions (thanks in large part to this forum) made. My wife is handling the decor and having fun with that part. She has taken all my SI covers of importance to be framed, and they will be hung over the bar, bought mini replica national championship rafter banners for the entrance. All we really are lacking is a name. Still need to work on that one.

Oh and by the way, I'll be at the UNC/Va.Tech game Sunday night. Look for me, I'll be the one in light blue....lol


----------

